# Voted in!!



## SDMAN_619 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello all,

After almost a year i finally was voted on and accepted. Words can't describe what is going on in my body right now. I just came home from work and checked the mail, and there it was the letter of approval!
Soon ill be initiated into F & AM Imperial lodge 390.

Super Stoked!


----------



## Randy81 (Jan 15, 2016)

Congrats Brother!


----------



## Bloke (Jan 15, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## SDMAN_619 (Jan 18, 2016)

That's guys! ill keep the forum posted when they set up my initiation date.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 2, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## SDMAN_619 (Mar 7, 2016)

Well I just got my call. My initiation date is for March 24th at imperial lodge 390. Really excited!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 7, 2016)

SDMAN_619 said:


> Well I just got my call. My initiation date is for March 24th at imperial lodge 390. Really excited!


Great! Keep us posted.


----------



## alterian (Mar 7, 2016)

SDMAN_619 said:


> Well I just got my call. My initiation date is for March 24th at imperial lodge 390. Really excited!



Mine is on the 28th, so I guess we'll be along the same time line. In exited and the days are going by slower.


----------



## SDMAN_619 (Mar 7, 2016)

alterian said:


> Mine is on the 28th, so I guess we'll be along the same time line. In exited and the days are going by slower.


Right! Its been a year journey so far for me. Now its just weeks away. The days seem to be getting slower, but then next thing you know were both be initiated.


----------



## Ancient Balance (Mar 8, 2016)

Congrats brother.  I was initiated tonight in Lakeside Lodge 258.  It's an amazing experience. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 8, 2016)

Ancient Balance said:


> I was initiated tonight in Lakeside Lodge 258.



Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## The Traveling Man (Mar 13, 2016)

SDMAN_619 said:


> Well I just got my call. My initiation date is for March 24th at imperial lodge 390. Really excited!



Congratulations on the clear ballot. March 24 is just 11 days away. Keep us informed of your progress...


----------



## alterian (Mar 23, 2016)

Its almost time, good luck, let us know how it went.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 24, 2016)

alterian said:


> Mine is on the 28th, so I guess we'll be along the same time line. In exited and the days are going by slower.





Ancient Balance said:


> Congrats brother.  I was initiated tonight in Lakeside Lodge 258.  It's an amazing experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Ancient Balance (Mar 24, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations to both of you.


Thank you Brother.

Sent from my SM-N920V using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## SDMAN_619 (Mar 28, 2016)

wow!

I have to say the amount of knowledge these men know is remarkable. I had a great time during my initiation. Quite beautiful I must say. Now comes the hard work, but looking forward to my future with this lodge.

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 28, 2016)

SDMAN_619 said:


> wow!
> 
> I have to say the amount of knowledge these men know is remarkable. I had a great time during my initiation. Quite beautiful I must say. Now comes the hard work, but looking forward to my future with this lodge.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words.


Enjoy your journey!


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 29, 2016)

SDMAN_619 said:


> I had a great time during my initiation.



Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## Classical (Mar 29, 2016)

Welcome! It just keeps getting better, as I can testify.


----------

